

Ask HN: Does anyone here play golf? - jgrahamc

There was a question earlier about board games, and it made me wonder if anyone here plays golf.  I've always thought it seemed like a boring game for a hacker because it's a game of skill and not strategy.  But it does get you outside.  Suggestions for hacker-friendly outdoor sports.<p>(No, I will no accept LARP as a response :-)
======
davidw
Cycling, of course! It can be both an individual or a team sport, has lots of
tech if you want to get geeky about it, and is a great way to see the world up
close without moving at a snail's pace.

------
bayareaguy
I think golf is a good social hack when it allows people to conduct legitimate
business "work" and get some good exercise in a nice setting at the same time.

~~~
ardit33
I think that golf is a big waste of time. It takes too long for a game, and it
is not physically active enough. No wonder it is waning in popularity (and
mostly only old people and the "business" types like it).

I'd rather talk about "work" while having a beer and listening to some good
music and playing pool for a couple of hours after work, rather than spend a
whole day on the golf field.

Af for hackers, I really don't know a single good programmer that knows golf.
it's like they are way to impatient for that sport. They'd rather hack :)

~~~
steveplace
_No wonder it is waning in popularity (and mostly only old people and the
"business" types like it)._

Broad generalization. Gotta call BS on that one.

[Edit] I looked it up, and I found some evidence to support it. But I'd like
to see it indexed against economic indicators (unemployment) and the overall
decline in outdoor activities. <http://tinyurl.com/59xpea>

_Af for hackers, I really don't know a single good programmer that knows golf.
it's like they are way to impatient for that sport. They'd rather hack :)_

See above.

------
dbrush
For me, the strategy comes into play when I realize I can only determine where
the ball will end up with a marginal amount of certainty (in front of me or
behind me). That said.. I love playing golf. Especially scrambles for the
strategy reason.

------
dfranke
If you're looking for exercise, I recommend swimming. For recreation,
paintball.

------
eaken
find some like-minded friends and get outside and you'll have fun.

